# new rhom



## clarence (Jun 8, 2004)

shall be pickin up my new rhom at the weekend, its about 5" got it for £14.99 from the japanese koi aquatic store in henlow. somebody left it there in exchange for a credit note..mugs !! anyway the shop dont know what type of rhom it is so when i get it i shall post a pic on here and i would be very grateful if any of you lads could help identify it.


----------



## symonpll (Aug 8, 2005)

nice wee bit of luck there!!!

het some pics up for us to have a look at!


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

lol, someone traded a rhom for koi credit.


----------



## Paulice (Oct 28, 2004)

Some people get all the luck!

Nice find :nod:

Look forward to see the photos

Paul.


----------



## clarence (Jun 8, 2004)

got hin today, f*ckin gorgeous !







will sort out pics soon


----------



## clarence (Jun 8, 2004)

Here it is guys can you tell me what kind of Rhom this is?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

will move this to the ID forum for you, as you'll have better luck there getting a positive ID.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

gold spilo. because of the bulldog face.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Duplicate thread...closed.


----------



## clarence (Jun 8, 2004)

ta


----------

